# Battery Identification Please



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

Bought a Gervais Penard on the bay. It looks OK and has a label with Lip R 148 so that is the movement nailed down.

Before it arrives can anybody tell me which battery it uses and if there is a modern equivalent.If I have the correct battery I can tell if it needs work to function properly.

Thanks in anticipation

Reg Diggins


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

RegDiggins said:


> Lip R 148


Renata 301


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

And Paul's mastermind specialist subject is...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> And Paul's mastermind specialist subject is...


Sad, isn't it!


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Not sad really, infact quite useful for us who dont know.


----------



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for info Paul I knew I could rely on you.

Have not had much luck looking for info about this make on Google so do not know

when it was made. I assume pre quartz and possibly early 60s can you confirm ??

Reg Diggins


----------

